# ASF Live Chat Trial



## Joe Blow

I am testing some live chat software for those who would like to try some real time chat. I think we have enough members now so that it may become a useful feature for those who would like the option.

Just a few rules:


No swearing or personal attacks
No ramping (okay, well try)
No commercial activity or spam

Be aware that all conversations are logged so I will know who has misbehaved. Violating any of the above rules will result in your suspension from live chat.

Remember, this is just a trial and I will be using this initial period to determine whether or not it will become a permanent feature of the site. Please don't make me regret I installed it.   

Feel free to tell me how you feel about it in this thread.

Have fun!    Click 'Chat' in the navigation bar bar above to begin.


----------



## NettAssets

DO we need some software?
I just get a page not found message
John


----------



## wayneL

I'm in OK


----------



## Joe Blow

NettAssets said:
			
		

> DO we need some software?
> I just get a page not found message
> John




The only thing you need installed is flash. Other than that you should have no trouble.

Anyone else having issues?


----------



## NettAssets

Got no problems now.
Don't know what was up the first time

John


----------



## dreilly

im in with no probs..... 

Excellent idea, very clean interface and damn quick too. Much better than some of those clunky java web based chats. 

cant wait to use it on a busy and interesting trading day, should be traffic galore.....


----------



## ducati916

Seems to work well.
Obviously not that busy at the moment, only US traders up at this time.

jog on
d998


----------



## Julia

Thanks Joe.  Are there just the two chat options i.e. Daytraders and Techtalk?

Julia


----------



## Happy

Referring to bull talk? /couldn't resist  /


----------



## Joe Blow

Julia said:
			
		

> Thanks Joe.  Are there just the two chat options i.e. Daytraders and Techtalk?
> 
> Julia




Hi Julia. There are only the two rooms at the moment but I can create more very easily. I can also create password protected rooms so only those who know the password can enter.


----------



## mit

Pretty cool but pretty bad. I'll get no work done now.

MIT


----------



## rederob

mit said:
			
		

> Pretty cool but pretty bad. I'll get no work done now.
> 
> MIT



Hmmmmmmm.
I'll drink to that.

Joe
A great addition so let's see how it runs


----------



## Sean K

My girlfriend is not going to be happy with this!!


----------



## Duckman#72

Although I said I didn't want it - it is actually pretty cool if you want to talk in real time.

Good one thanks Joe


----------



## RichKid

kennas said:
			
		

> My girlfriend is not going to be happy with this!!




LOL!! I'm just going to say it's Joe's fault for the reduction in my social hours, we can have our girl friends/boy friends/wives/husbands/family etc blame Joe for it, get ready for some letters of complaint Joe Blow!!


----------



## powerkoala

another nice value of ASF.
hurray


----------



## RichKid

Joe, I found typing in the chat forum like trying to run in knee deep water, duc suggests it's my broadband or is it just flash? When I type it takes a second or so for the letters to appear...


----------



## Joe Blow

RichKid said:
			
		

> Joe, I found typing in the chat forum like trying to run in knee deep water, duc suggests it's my broadband or is it just flash? When I type it takes a second or so for the letters to appear...




I have noticed this occasionally myself. I am just about to upgrade my hosting and I'm wondering if that could have anything to do with it. Perhaps the chat feature is putting a little too much strain on the server's resources? Or alternatively it could be an issue with some member's ISP's.

Anyway, I will have a better idea when I upgrade the hosting which should be later this month.

If I find anything else out in the meantime I will post it in this thread.


----------



## Rough_Trade

Hello Joe

Is it possible with the chat software your using to show the previous 20 or so post when you sign-in like various other chat sites do. You can come in half way through a chat and have no clue what posters have been chatting about. I also think some members who sign-in and see no posts may think nothing is going on and leave.

Keep up the good work.

Regards Roughie


----------



## Joe Blow

Rough_Trade said:
			
		

> Is it possible with the chat software your using to show the previous 20 or so post when you sign-in like various other chat sites do.




Hi Rough Trade... I'm not sure that is an option with this live chat software but I will double check and enable it if it is.


----------



## professor_frink

Dunno if my computer has anything to do with this, but using the chat through firefox was pretty rough. Computer slowed to a crawl whilst I was using it  

I loaded it up through IE and it worked perfectly(and so did my computer)

Anyone else experienced similar problems?


----------



## mit

Prof,

I use firefox and it was fine. 

MIT


----------



## professor_frink

mit said:
			
		

> Prof,
> 
> I use firefox and it was fine.
> 
> MIT




Thanks mit. Must have been something at my end  

At least it works ok on IE so I can use that for future occasions


----------



## nunthewiser

thanks for the chat facility , works very well and used by at least 12 or more on a daily basis during market hours

thanks


----------



## nulla nulla

Hi Joe

We have been using the chat site to go back and forth between work, trading and keeping informed on various stocks. Tne method is to log in then when you come back, to check the save records of posts since your log-in. This lets you browse what has happened while you are away. Yesterday at one point when I came back to the chat screen, the message displayed was that "Time had elapsed and I had been logged off". Is this normal to boot someone if they haven't posted within a certain time frame? If so can you advise the time frame we need to operate within to avoid being booted and losing access to the discussion threads?

regards
nulla


----------



## Joe Blow

nulla nulla said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> We have been using the chat site to go back and forth between work, trading and keeping informed on various stocks. Tne method is to log in then when you come back, to check the save records of posts since your log-in. This lets you browse what has happened while you are away. Yesterday at one point when I came back to the chat screen, the message displayed was that "Time had elapsed and I had been logged off". Is this normal to boot someone if they haven't posted within a certain time frame? If so can you advise the time frame we need to operate within to avoid being booted and losing access to the discussion threads?
> 
> regards
> nulla




Hi nulla,

I'm not 100% sure to be honest. I haven't explored the live chat software as much as I should have. I would suggest just experimenting with it a little. Ensure that you have clicked the 'Remember Me' box next to the login form when you log in to ASF. That way you will remain logged in until you manually log out. If you don't check this box you will automatically be logged out after 20 minutes of inactivity.


----------



## etingsoon

Where can I able to load the 'ASF Live Chat Trial' program? 

I couldn't find the button to click on for this program.


----------



## nunthewiser

etingsoon said:


> Where can I able to load the 'ASF Live Chat Trial' program?
> 
> I couldn't find the button to click on for this program.





at the top of screen . there is a tab called " chat " in between the "shop and the competition " tabs .no software downloads just a live chat , mainly used during ASX trade hours but others use it from time to time in the evenings 

avaniceday


----------



## Tanaka

I only just discovered the live chat room on ASF. Noticed that it's usually empty  Great feature not being used, I sometimes use other trading live chats on those long lonely US hours trading sessions. It would be great to bounce ideas off other traders while live!


----------



## nulla nulla

Tanaka said:


> I only just discovered the live chat room on ASF. Noticed that it's usually empty  Great feature not being used, I sometimes use other trading live chats on those long lonely US hours trading sessions. It would be great to bounce ideas off other traders while live!




I had the chat sit open for two hours today and no-one came in. Eventually i closed it out to uise the screen for other work. It has been a bit quiet in there since the site upgrade and some chatters are chatting elsewhere. Give it time and people will return.


----------



## Joe Blow

Tanaka said:


> I only just discovered the live chat room on ASF. Noticed that it's usually empty  Great feature not being used, I sometimes use other trading live chats on those long lonely US hours trading sessions. It would be great to bounce ideas off other traders while live!






nulla nulla said:


> I had the chat sit open for two hours today and no-one came in. Eventually i closed it out to uise the screen for other work. It has been a bit quiet in there since the site upgrade and some chatters are chatting elsewhere. Give it time and people will return.




Gents,

Try bumping this thread if you're in the live chat room and would like to let others know you're keen for some stock chat: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3863


----------



## nulla nulla

Joe Blow said:


> Gents,
> 
> Try bumping this thread if you're in the live chat room and would like to let others know you're keen for some stock chat: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3863




Thanks Joe. Broadcasting when chatters are in the room, particularly those with interests in discussing a specific topic, is a good idea. 

Been arround for a while too but appears to have disappeared over time.


----------



## Joe Blow

I am trialling a new live chat system that I feel has a number of advantages over the old chat room.

It is now possible to create your own password protected chat rooms for private chats with small groups of people. You also have the option of joining a public chat room or chatting privately with those on your friends list. 

For those who would like to give it a shot, look for the chat bar at the bottom of the screen over to the right.

If you have any questions or feedback please feel free to post in this thread and let me know.


----------



## Kremmen

Joe Blow said:


> If you have any questions or feedback please feel free to post in this thread and let me know.




It's so extremely CPU-intensive that the whole site is almost unusable on older machines. Most page loads on my laptop consume 100% CPU for a while, followed by an Unresponsive Script message ("A script on this page may be busy, or It may have stopped responding. You can stop the script now, or you can continue to see if the script will complete.") Then, we can click on "stop script" and finally use the page.

If this is going to stay, please give us a setting to turn this "feature" off.


----------



## CanOz

Kremmen said:


> It's so extremely CPU-intensive that the whole site is almost unusable on older machines. Most page loads on my laptop consume 100% CPU for a while, followed by an Unresponsive Script message ("A script on this page may be busy, or It may have stopped responding. You can stop the script now, or you can continue to see if the script will complete.") Then, we can click on "stop script" and finally use the page.
> 
> If this is going to stay, please give us a setting to turn this "feature" off.




Wow, I've got 5 year old dual core and its doing ok on it...how old is your PC?

CanOz


----------



## Joe Blow

Kremmen said:


> It's so extremely CPU-intensive that the whole site is almost unusable on older machines. Most page loads on my laptop consume 100% CPU for a while, followed by an Unresponsive Script message ("A script on this page may be busy, or It may have stopped responding. You can stop the script now, or you can continue to see if the script will complete.") Then, we can click on "stop script" and finally use the page.




If others are experiencing similar issues please let me know in this thread. I'm very interested in finding out if this live chat feature is causing any performance issues with people's PCs.



Kremmen said:


> If this is going to stay, please give us a setting to turn this "feature" off.




It's only a trial at the moment.


----------



## nulla nulla

Seems to function okay on a 10 year old ibm thinkpad. Just needs to have a few chatters online at the same time to give it a proper workout.


----------



## notting

What's the point? We like to chat with an audience, don't we?


----------



## Kremmen

CanOz said:


> Wow, I've got 5 year old dual core and its doing ok on it...how old is your PC?
> CanOz




Of course a dual-core would be fine. A piece of bloated javascript is only going to take down one core. I'm talking about a P3. And, yes, that's old, but it runs fine for web browsing. Look at the relativity: I can run mail, IMs, a dozen tabs in firefox and so on and (so long as I block all Flash ads, of course) still be under 10% CPU usage. The fact that one tiny chat feature wastes 10x the resources of every other thing I'm running combined is totally out of proportion to its usefulness. When I say "IMs", I run Miranda, which I have set to do ICQ, Yahoo chat, google talk, MSN and Facebook. If anyone wants to chat to me, they can do it via any of those, using approx 1/100 the resources.


----------



## skc

Just opened a room called... Let's talk about stocks baby (no prize for guessing the tune that goes with the room title).

Drop in for a yarn - just to test out the functionality of the chat.


----------



## sammy84

skc said:


> Just opened a room called... Let's talk about stocks baby (no prize for guessing the tune that goes with the room title).
> 
> Drop in for a yarn - just to test out the functionality of the chat.




The room isn't showing for me.


----------



## skc

sammy84 said:


> The room isn't showing for me.




Did you use the chat rooms button? I am still in it. 

All by myself


----------



## Joe Blow

skc said:


> Did you use the chat rooms button? I am still in it.
> 
> All by myself




I don't see you there. Have you left the room?


----------



## skc

Joe Blow said:


> I don't see you there. Have you left the room?




I only just left the room. I ticked the option "Don't leave the room" although I was AFK since ~5:30pm.

Someone did join and find me around 4:30pm.


----------



## CanOz

I just created an ES and CL room for those interested in some US action...

PM me for the password...

Cheers,



CanOz


----------



## Joe Blow

BTW, if anyone has any questions about any aspect of the live chat, please ask them in this thread.

To let others know you'll be in the chat room, please bump this thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3863


----------



## Joe Blow

Just a reminder that there are two sections to the live chat. There are the public chat rooms which are available to everyone, unless they're password protected. There's also the private chat. Only those who are on your friend's list will appear online in this section. So if you would like to chat privately with someone please add them as a friend.

If you do not wish to use the live chat feature just click "Hide Chat" and forget about it.


----------



## Joules MM1

Joe Blow said:


> Just a reminder that there are two sections to the live chat. There are the public chat rooms which are available to everyone, unless they're password protected. There's also the private chat. Only those who are on your friend's list will appear online in this section. So if you would like to chat privately with someone please add them as a friend.
> 
> If you do not wish to use the live chat feature just click "Hide Chat" and forget about it.




there used to be an entrance in the What's Going On? list.....has this been moved......?


----------



## Joe Blow

Joules MM1 said:


> there used to be an entrance in the What's Going On? list.....has this been moved......?




Yes, that was the link to the old chat room. It has now moved permanently.


----------



## Joules MM1

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, that was the link to the old chat room. It has now moved permanently.




(must not be vague, i must not be vague, write it a thousand times  )

ok, so where's the new general chat entry, Joe ?


----------



## Joe Blow

Joules MM1 said:


> (must not be vague, i must not be vague, write it a thousand times  )
> 
> ok, so where's the new general chat entry, Joe ?




It's the little chat bar at the bottom of the screen, over to the right.


----------



## Joules MM1

Joe Blow said:


> It's the little chat bar at the bottom of the screen, over to the right.




got that one......so, its' private to friends only?

edit:
scratch that. coffee imbibed, brain awake........thanks, Joe


----------

